# [solved:no] does unetbootin produce working USB sticks ?

## toralf

I tried ubuntu, gentoo and grml, in neither case the stick was working after unetbootin finisshed (either it didn't boot or the boot menu showed at least one entry "Default" and "booting in ... sec", but that repeated again and again.Last edited by toralf on Sun Feb 21, 2010 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrmarcdee

I had similar problems a while ago as well. I believe I found that downloading my own .iso and then loading it into unetbootin (rather then letting unetbootin download it) for some reason seemed to work better.

----------

## cach0rr0

in short: no. I had the same experience you did, enough times to where I no longer use unetbootin to make LiveUSB images. 

I was told that this had been fixed, but having seen a number of users who are STILL having that same issue, I beg to differ, and I have no interest in trying it out for myself. 

Note that I only ever tried with .iso's that I'd already downloaded, but that's irrelevant. 

Nowadays I just use the manual instructions from here - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

----------

## luismw

Depending on what you mean by "working USB sticks" I may have to differ on this. If you mean running unetbootin, selecting the Gentoo Live DVD from the list and getting it to go, I haven't tried that.

However, if you mean getting a USB stick suitable for a install, then, from my experience, I can say that unetbootin works as expected. I downloaded the latest minimal install CD and manually selected it from unetbootin. The resulting USB stick was perfectly suitable for installing gentoo on my netbook. You just get a command line and a reduced set of commands, but enough to follow the installation manual. 

Just one thing, now that I think about it, when shutting down the computer would hang at the last step (it was remounting local filesystems as readonly or something along that lines).

----------

## DaggyStyle

never had a problem here

----------

## Stevendefeij

Most of the time no problem, I had this problem once but it was gone after erasing my usb drive.

----------

## NightMonkey

Confirmed this for my setup, too. Tried Kaspersky, SystemRescueCD, F-Prot, no dice. The frustrating thing is there's no log to parse to find the problem. "unetbootin -v" should say *something*...

Yeah, I tried the latest. Perhaps this shouldn't be in Gentoo...

----------

